# "Mountain Spring" 40cm Cube



## discus_noob (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks to Adam at Aquascape Designs group buy of Aquatic Style 40cm tanks, I now own one of these babies. Set it up last night with Jeff (Daydream). 

This tanks theme is a mountain spring, and will be mostly using crypts, echinodorus vesuvius, crinum, anubias, needle leaf java, fissidens and mosses. The whole key is low maintenance while still keeping it looking amazing.


Anyways on with the stats:

*Tank:* Aquatic Style 40cm Cube Rimless and Braceless Opti-Clear Tank

*Filtration:* Eheim 2213 (will possibly change to 2215 with 2217 impellor but for now will hope for this set up to be sufficient as the 2213 is a spare)

*Substrate:* ADA Amazonia I Aqua Soil with a layer of ADA Penac P, ADA Penac W, ADA Tourmaline BC, ADA Clear Super underlying and ADA Iron Bottom tabs within the Aqua Soil

*co2:* Aquascape Designs 0.82L bottle, Aquascape Design co2 Pro Series 2 Regulator/solenoid Package.

*Glassware:* Cal Aqua Labs Nano Infusor, Cal Aqua Labs 13mm Inlet, Cal Aqua Labs Clip 'n' Drop Checker, ADA NA Thermometer

*Hardscape:* Red Rock at Bonsai and Local Fish Shop on Gold Coast (Aquariums Alive), Collected Melaleuca from my "Stash"

*Plants:*
Crinum Calamistratum (Only putting in once the tank is cycled and the plant has matured more as it is currently growing in my 3 foot thanks Liverpool Creek)
Cryptocoryne Willisii 
Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Red"
Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Green"
Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Mi Oya"
Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Tall"
Cryptocoryne Lutea
Cryptocoryne Petchii
Cryptocoryne Undulatas
Cryptocoryne Walkeri
Anubias Nana Petite
Anubias Nana
Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Hygrophila Balsamica
Bolbitis Heudelotii
Needle Leaf Java Fern
Sydney Mini Fissidens
US Fissidens
Peacock Moss
Flame Moss

*Fish:* 
15 x Ruby Tetra (go in once cycled)
6 x Otocinclus (go in once cycled)
10 x Darwin Red Nose Shrimp (go in once cycled)
15 x Darwin Algae Eater Shrimp (go in once cycled)
20 x Cherry Shrimp (go in once cycled)


Went from this:









To THIS in under 2 hours:









It has a LOT and a LOT of growing in as I did underdo the crypt order unfortunately and should of ordered ten times more crypts haha! I will soon have triple that in less than three weeks once Jeff rips his tank apart and all the crypts are mine!! For now enjoy and watch it fill in and look amazing









MASSIVE PLUG goes out to Jeff (Daydream) for coming round and transforming this baby into something UBER SEXY and being such a perfectionist like myself haha and having such a quick sharp eye to work so quickly and produce amazing scapes (well it will turn into one for all you non believers at present time), and also for Jeff at Liverpool Creek for the EPIC stems in my other nano which will get an update tomorrow, and for the crypts for this tank. Thank you both!!!!!

BTW: For those critics out there, I did place the undulatus and the red wendtii around the wrong way, they need to swap sides to fill the void on the left hand side, so before you mention the balance, yes I know.

Thanks,

Adam



SIDE BY SIDE  Stil got lots of growing to do in both as both were planted out tonight.




















Thanks,

Adam


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow that "stream" you created out of the white sand is amazing. Guess you won't be able to keep any inverts in that tank for fear of scuttling around the sand and disturbing that GREAT scape.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You got yourself your first subscriber!  Can't wait to see how it turns out after the plants grow in.


----------



## Po0gs (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, those are both awesome scapes, love the one of the right especially


----------



## TheNailman (Feb 3, 2011)

wow, awesome work. 
look fwd to seeing how this evolves. .. i bet your oto's will be thrilled with all the little nooks n crannies in there


----------



## Diesel3443 (Sep 16, 2011)

looks great. cant wait to see it mature


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

wow.. that's just amazing.. by the way, what lights are you using?


----------



## Aquaticscaper (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, i love your plantselection and the fine driftwood! Very nice scape. The red stones are gorgeous too!

Great job!


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow those look awesome!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

+1 on what kind of light you're using

other than that, your mountain scape looks more like the alps to me... white sand = white snow. looking good!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

white sand = water...


----------



## muntwo (Sep 6, 2011)

impressive tanks!


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks amazing!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Wow that is some slope. Awesome work with the rocks and sand. i love it.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

update pic with clear water.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That is absolutely awesome. I read the specs before seeing the pictures and wondered what red rocks would look like. You really pulled that off. I really don't usually like large amounts of driftwood either but this is nice.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

hey OP, what light fixtures are you using on your 40cm cube?? looks cooler than fluval lights.


----------

